
Show HN: We built a social fitness app in React Native for iOS and Android - dstik
http://squidfitness.com/app
======
dstik
Hey everyone! We built Squid for iOS and Android using React Native. We
originally used Parse as a backend but then rolled our own
nodejs/express/mysql backend on AWS after Parse announced their shutdown.
Happy to answer any questions and hope you like it. Also, we just shared this
on Product Hunt so would really appreciate the support. Thanks!

------
zxr90
hello! why did you choose to develop using React Native?

~~~
dstik
I've been using ReactJS for a long time and thought this would be a good
opportunity to try out React Native. I found that I was able to iterate and
release on both platforms very quickly with RN. Also, since it's a social
network at its core, we wanted to support both platforms from the start to
allow for more adoption.

I've come to love React Native. It has been very easy to get started, increase
app complexity while keeping code clean and simple, and building the
occasional bindings in Obj-C and Java was very straight-forward. I definitely
recommend giving RN a shot!

